# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С Предприятие 8.1. "Управление строительной организацией"

## vesjoloe21

Может кому-нибудь попадалась полная (установочная) версия. Знаю, что вышел последний релиз 1.2.23.

----------


## alkasatka

И что не у кого не появлялась данная конфигурацияИИ Вот жаль!!!

----------


## remy777

На данный момент могу помочь DT-кой в ней DEMO УСО 1.2.24.1 (позже будет боступна 1.2.27.1), для того чтобы сделать читсую базу из конфигуратора выгружайте CF-ник и накатывайте в чистую базу. :)
http://letitbit.net/download/6479.6f.../USO24.dt.html

----------


## pnick

Последнияя версия вроде бы 1.2.27.3... но промежуточные между 1.2.24.4 и 1.2.27.3 если у кого-то есть очень бы хотелось скачать... у нас проблема сейчас с регистрацией ИТС, а обновиться надо срочно -- там з/п не так считается...

_Добавлено через 26 часов 31 минуту 28 секунд_



> Последнияя версия вроде бы 1.2.27.3... но промежуточные между 1.2.24.4 и 1.2.27.3 если у кого-то есть очень бы хотелось скачать... у нас проблема сейчас с регистрацией ИТС, а обновиться надо срочно -- там з/п не так считается...



После 1.2.24.4 вышла 1.2.27.3. Если у кого-то есть прошу срочно выслать. ОЧЕНЬ надо. Зарплату посчитать не можем, а диск только через пару дней будет.

----------


## alexsmir

объединить надо эти две ветки

----------


## 1srules

> На данный момент могу помочь DT-кой в ней DEMO УСО 1.2.24.1 (позже будет боступна 1.2.27.1), для того чтобы сделать читсую базу из конфигуратора выгружайте CF-ник и накатывайте в чистую базу. :)
> http://letitbit.net/download/6479.6f.../USO24.dt.html


а можно обновить ссылочку, плз?

----------


## Zakakvo

Товарищи, может все-таки есть у кого-нибудь полный дистрибутив УСО?

----------


## Professor83

Может у кого есть хотя бы демо версия УСО?

----------


## porosyatiy

Добрый день! Может кто-то поделиться конфигурацией "Управление строительной организацией"? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Hodman

> Добрый день! Может кто-то поделиться конфигурацией "Управление строительной организацией"? Буду очень благодарен.


Да-да, поддерживаю. Да еще бы для РБ

----------


## sergey79

Дайте пожалуйста обновление
РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией /
текущий релиз 1.3.137.2

----------


## idyachenko

День добрый!

Помогите с обновлениями для конфигурации УСО. Текущий релиз 1.3.144.3
Спасибо

----------

